# My New Little Man--8 weeks old



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

For the past few weeks, I have been watching the breeder's web page for
updates on Peppermint Patti. Each time, I had to scroll past the cutest 
little boy I have seen in a long time. He just stole my heart. 

At the same time, things have been heating up at home with Tabitha. She
is definitely the alpha bitch. I was beginning to get quite worried about
bringing in another female to compete with her...

So, after talking it over with the Breeder, I have decided to pass on getting
the brindle female and to take her white/brindle brother instead. Haven't named
him as of yet--so I'm open to suggestions. I should be going to pick him up
in about 3-4 weeks. He is currently 8 weeks old and 1.8 lbs. Champion Sired
and is a Nephew to Tabitha and Jerry!
Here he is :love5:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous I love the splay on his b and sounds like a very wise move


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Wow, I can see why you fell in love with him! He's so cute! I like Beau (i hope I spelled that right)...french for beautiful I believe!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats .. hes adorable ... love the patches of brindle


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, Therese! I love his markings. Congratulations!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awwwwww what a little cutey, love him.xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG....he's adorable!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He's super cute Therese!

I like the name Tommy for him.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh he's so cute Therese!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

hes gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww he is so cute.I love him.You can name him Patches


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Very sweet little thing. Congrats!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie! I'm very partial to white dogs with splashes of color! He looks like a Todd or a Scout. =P


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha what a little rapscallion! I love him. I don't blame ya for falling for him


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

He's definitely a keeper! I can't think of any names myself but I'm particularly fond of Beau as that was my brother's name, and he does look like a Scout.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, your little boy is adorable..Love the merle splashes on the white! I like the names Simon or Jonah..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> Therese, your little boy is adorable..Love the merle splashes on the white! I like the names Simon or Jonah..


Thanks Deb,
he's not a merle... he is brindle on white 

Yes, I'm still thinking about names. I need more input!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, Tabitha and Jerry are both very sweet, but dignified names...So I think it would make sense to continue that trend. Tabitha, Jerry and James sounds good. Not sure how I feel about naming a dog James though LOL. I'm sure you get what I am trying to sa though.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

How about "Tres" pronounced tray... as in the number 3


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He is a wee doll!

I like the name Tyler. 
Also Ozzy
x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha, Jerry and Tyler.... hmmmmm....... I'll have to add that one to my list


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I adore him so much, love the patch on his bum!
I like Monty, short for Montgomery. Tabitha, Jerry and Monty. He is super cute Therese!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
I seem to be in the "T"'s... Timmy, Tommy, Tyler, Taz, Tanker 

Just a reminder--his sister is still for sale. if anyone is interested, PM me!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Thanks everyone
> I seem to be in the "T"'s... Timmy, Tommy, Tyler, Taz, Tanker
> 
> Just a reminder--his sister is still for sale. if anyone is interested, PM me!


Tripp?

Tanner?

Tucker?

Theo?

Trevor?

Those are all that come to mind for now.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

i do love Tyrone from the Backyardigans


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, he's one cute little guy. Love him. Good call I think.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> He's super cute Therese!
> 
> I like the name Tommy for him.


thanks Tracy.
then I would have Tom and Jerry! LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks Tracy.
> then I would have Tom and Jerry! LOL!


OH MY!!! LOL!! I never even thought of that. That's hilarious.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL! I was going to suggest TOM so you'd have Tom and Jerry, but I see its been noted already lol
He is a sweet lil boy, its no wonder you fell for him 
Good luck with him. Can't wait to see pics 
I do like Tyrone too


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Tabitha a bitch, she has us all fooled with that sweet face of hers. Your new boy is darling, hopefully he will be aBLE to put the princess in her proper place.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tanna said:


> Tabitha a bitch, she has us all fooled with that sweet face of hers. Your new boy is darling, hopefully he will be aBLE to put the princess in her proper place.


Tabitha is Top Dog. She is in her "proper place".


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like beau too.  Bo-dacious lol
He is a super cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What a cutie! How long til he comes home? 2 weeks or four?


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Tabitha is beautiful and Jerry is adorable. And, the wee little one is absolutely precious. Since you seem to be leaning toward the letter "t" for his name, what about Troy? Congrats on your new little boy. Blessings.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Thanks Deb,
> he's not a merle... he is brindle on white
> 
> Yes, I'm still thinking about names. I need more input!


Oops...lol
Okay, more input as requested on names..

(with a T)

Tobias - Theo - Telly - Teddy - Thom - Tristen - Tyson - Toby - Trace- Trent - Travis - Trey - Tony - Tonto - Thunder - Tory - Timothy - Titus - Thor 

(without a T)

Levi - Isaiah- Micah- Simon- Murphy- Maddox - Miles- Wills- Jonah - Noah - Niles- Frankie - Oscar - Cesar - Omar - Linus - Antonio - Robin- Ezra- Monty- Reggie- Julio- Peyton - Pascal - Eli - Jorge- Gomez - Quint 

:coolwink: Ok.. I'm done!! Blessings, Deb


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Wow is he soooooo adorable! I love the name Beau for him too!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

therese hes adorable, how about TJ, the first two initials from Tabitha and Jerrys names


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sad I won't be able to watch "Patti" grow & develop. But I totally understand your concerns with having two females. I know mine can become very diva-ish toward one another. The boys & the boy/girls get aloing the best in our pack. 

Anyway, the little boy is pretty darned cute too. Love all the white!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww he is adorable!! I love his colouring


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is gorgeous  such a lovely colour .
a few names

jaffa , mavric , pepsi , romeo , chase , tonka , kuta , jasper , webster , fraiser , talon , tazzor , boo


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

I Luv Him!!
He is toooooo cute !!




:angel13: Congrats :binky:


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

He's super-cute! Looks like a Giles to me...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

he is simply adorable!!! I want to be funny today I guess and Say "BEN" for Ben and Jerry icecream LOL.
I am sure you will find the perfect name for him =)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> he is simply adorable!!! I want to be funny today I guess and Say "BEN" for Ben and Jerry icecream LOL.
> I am sure you will find the perfect name for him =)


"Ben" short for Benjamin... I love that.. 
Benjamin, Jeremiah, and Tabitha ..now that's a lovely trio!..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What a cutie, just look at his expression so adorable


----------



## Disney (Jul 4, 2010)

My goodness he is darling! I love his head/ears.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> "Ben" short for Benjamin... I love that..
> Benjamin, Jeremiah, and Tabitha ..now that's a lovely trio!..


Oh Thank You Deb! :hello1: yes.... I do like that.... Ben :hello1:
Now to think of his Registered name


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww what great colours!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww..........He is gorgeous and so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Oh Thank You Deb! :hello1: yes.... I do like that.... Ben :hello1:
> Now to think of his Registered name


I would love to take the credit... but I must be honest..lol 
*Cynthia *came up with "Ben" for Ben and Jerry ice cream..lol
That just made me think of Benjamin which I loved..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> I would love to take the credit... but I must be honest..lol
> *Cynthia *came up with "Ben" for Ben and Jerry ice cream..lol
> That just made me think of Benjamin which I loved..


It really was the Tabitha, Benjamin and Jeremiah (TBJ) that grabbed me


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww...he is amazing. Girls....tough crowd...best just one...I am sure that 
Tabitha agrees there. Really stunning babay boy there.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Therese... when will "Ben" be coming home? Do you have a pick up date yet? I can't wait to see lots of pics of him .. yanno.. like his "momma" will take..lol To his breeder, I know he is probably "one" of "many" babies to take pics of, but to you, he will be "*the baby of the house"* thus lots and lots of pics!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

chideb said:


> I would love to take the credit... but I must be honest..lol
> *Cynthia *came up with "Ben" for Ben and Jerry ice cream..lol
> That just made me think of Benjamin which I loved..


Thanks but you did the extra effort so I don't mind I just couldn't help myself with the ben and jerry thing LOL..


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow I can see why he stole your heart he is SOOO adorable!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> Hey Therese... when will "Ben" be coming home? Do you have a pick up date yet? I can't wait to see lots of pics of him .. yanno.. like his "momma" will take..lol To his breeder, I know he is probably "one" of "many" babies to take pics of, but to you, he will be "*the baby of the house"* thus lots and lots of pics!


 Ben should be here around Aug 21st. He has to complete his puppy shots before I bring him home. 
Yeah, the breeder is usually not a great photographer, but the last few pics have been pretty nice. 
Her dogs are always gorgeous regardless of her photo skills! 

My Mom (not a dog person) was asking me a lot of questions last night about how I will introduce Ben to Jerry and Tabitha. 
Grandma is thinking ahead (how cute)!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Thanks but you did the extra effort so I don't mind I just couldn't help myself with the ben and jerry thing LOL..


 thanks AAA for the "scoop" on the name


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

soooo cute  did you decide on Ben for the name?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> soooo cute  did you decide on Ben for the name?


Yes, he is Ben, Benny, Benjamin, Ben-Ben, Lil' Ben.... 
I can't wait to get him home :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Benihana :laughing8:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> Benihana :laughing8:


 LOL!

Big Ben

Benny Boy


----------

